# [SOLVED] Connecting my domain to my apache server



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a Domain name. Now I need to know how to connect it to my Apache server. I am really new with this part and would love it if someone could help me with connecting the two.

If this is the wrong section for this please feel free to move this to the linux section. I am sure some of the folks over there will have an answer.

Cheers!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Connecting my domain to my apache server*

Does the company you bought the name from have any sort of DNS support? Right now I'm using DirectNIC and use their DNS to redirect my domain name to my IP address (I serve from home) and it works.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Connecting my domain to my apache server*

Hi,

I bought my domain through GoDaddy, and they do have DNS support. Do I need to add my dns name to the list of servers? I am sorry that I don't know much about this process.

Cheers!


----------

